# Chrysler Versa



## aaronyoung (Mar 14, 2008)

Did you know that…?

“The Versa/Tiida will be marketed in South America as the Chrysler Versa, as a result of a joint venture between Chrysler and Nissan.”

----------------------------------------------
Auto Body Parts


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah i saw that a while ago, as long as they dont bring that garbage here i will be ok


----------

